# What's the Hardest Part About Web Marketing?



## PeterRuchti (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm compiling a list of the areas that are the toughest for web marketing... Where are the areas that you either don't understand with or haven't had good results with? 

A few examples:
- Website Conversion 
- Search Engine Optimization
- Pay per click
- etc


----------



## michaeljmann2000 (Jun 5, 2017)

I think the question would be better suited if you asked yourself the questions you have listed.

Not all web sites are created equal, and ultimately do not serve the same mission. A conversion is when a visitor is driven to your site by whatever persuasion, google adwords campaign, direct mail response, a post here in this forum etc. and results in a sale, and that person is added to your contacts, they become your customer. You are being vague so please you can help me answer, what is the mission of your web presence?

SEO is the activity of placing keywords in your meta tags and on your site content so the indexing bots of search engines will rank your site and have it come up in a particular order if someone does a search.

What are you trying to accomplish? Can you put link up of your website?


----------

